# Is my budgie sick?



## budgiefirsttime (Apr 23, 2017)

First time budgie owner that got the first ones from a friend. I originally had 2 but they happened to have 2 babies soon after I got them. 

One of the budgies (this one got dropped on the bottom of the cage very early on) has started to have uncharacteristic behavior from how she was. I noticed a few days ago that she started sitting on the bottom of the cage in a corner and tucking in her head on her back. This same spot is a bald spot for her and it is very noticeable. She also keeps fluffed up when she's on the perches and waits till I walk away to go back on the bottom of the cage again.

No idea if this has to do with it, but the other budgies seem to peck her and jump in her way (either to get her off of the perch or to jump on the food while she's trying to eat) more and more.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

The budgie needs to be removed from the cage with the other birds and placed in a cage on her own immediately.

How old is this bird?
I'm assuming it is fully weaned - is that correct?
Is it one of the babies or one of the original birds you got from your friend?

It would be helpful to have a name to identify this particular budgie.

Have you taken her to an Avian Vet for a check-up?

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma. 
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. 
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

Distinction between an Avian Vet and a Vet that "Will See Birds"

Having your budgie examined by an Avian Vet allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet in case your bird needs care for an injury or illness in the future. Additionally, it is always helpful for the vet to have a baseline for your bird to refer to should it need future treatment.

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/388145-lets-talk-budgies.html
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

For gender and/or mutation help - Lighting and Angle DOES matter

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

Deborah has given great advice and asked some important questions. It seems that this little budgie is being very bullied; this would account for her lethargy and bald spots. She needs to be by herself immediately, and be sure she's still eating and drinking normally. 

Be sure to read through the links provided, which include the forum's many Budgie Articles and "stickies" (threads "stuck" to the top of each subform for easy reference) to stay up to date on all the best practices for caring for budgies. If you have any questions after reading through everything, be sure to ask as we'd love to help!  

Please keep us posted on how your little budgies are doing! I'm keeping this little one in my prayers with hopes for a rapid recovery! If she doesn't perk up after being in her own cage for a bit, it would be best to take her in for an avian vet exam. 

Cheers! :wave:


----------



## budgiefirsttime (Apr 23, 2017)

Yah she was one of the babies (her name is Jasper that was born around 7/24/16 from the earliest picture I have of them). 

Recently bought a new cage and put her in and going to look for an avian vet to have her checked out as soon as my classes end.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm glad to hear that! How is she looking now?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Excellent -- I'm glad you've separated Jasper from the other budgies. :thumbsup:

Please be sure to update us on her condition, in this thread, once you've seen the Avian Vet with her.

Best wishes!*


----------

